# Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Januar 2008)

Pressemeldung
*
Bachforellenrekord*

Die am 2. 7. 2007 in der Möll gefangene Riesenforelle wurde an Tier-Präparationen Hofinger in Steyrermühl zur Ganzpräparation übergeben. Knapp vor Weihnachten konnte das fertige Präparat an den Auftraggeber, Hans-Peter Schaar ausgeliefert werden. Herr Schaar hat seine Riesenforelle auch als möglichen Rekordfisch bei der IGFA gemeldet. Im Oktober kam die Bestätigung aus den USA: Diese Bachforelle ist neuer Welt-Rekord in der Leinenklasse bis 10 kg!


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

was für ein Traumfisch !!! 
war bestimmt sch**** teuer son Ganzpräparat ... aber das Ergebnis ist echt klasse |bla:


----------



## flori66 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Alter, das soll ne Bachforelle sein???
Wurde die vielleicht i-wo bei Tschernobyl gefangen? Is ja riesig dat Vieh. Wusste nicht dass die 
sooooo Groß

werden können.
Klasse Fisch.


----------



## Fitti (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Ist das überhaupt noch nen Fisch?? Alter Schwede, ich hätte mich erschreckt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



flori66 schrieb:


> Wurde die vielleicht i-wo bei Tschernobyl gefangen? Is ja riesig dat Vieh. Wusste nicht dass die so Groß werden können.
> Klasse Fisch.


Klaro, toller super Fisch und der gibt so ein majestatisches Bild von Salmo trutta ab,
gleichwohl ist der lebende Fisch in Natura immer weitaus imposanter - weil's eben fightet! 

Bachforellen können so groß wie Seeforellen werden, 35Pfder sind schon gemeldet worden, das ist noch ein gut bischen mehr.
Wenn sie aufgrund ungünstiger Lebensbedingungen (z. B. Gebirgsbach) zur Kümmerform neigen, nennt man sie auch Steinforellen, das sind die kleine Bachforellen in wirklichen Bächen, die einfach nicht genug Futter bekommen können.

Insofern sind unsere Meerforellen eigentlich die Zwerge, da sind's max 25Pfd, und 20Pfder kommen selten vor.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Ich glaube, dass ist eigentlich eine 

*Mehrforelle!*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was für ein Traumfisch !!!
> war bestimmt sch**** teuer son Ganzpräparat ... aber das Ergebnis ist echt klasse |bla:


Sach bloß du hast Deine nicht (wenigstens teilweise) erhalten, war doch ein ganz schöner Brummer!


----------



## flori66 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klaro, toller super Fisch und der gibt so ein majestatisches Bild von Salmo trutta ab,
> gleichwohl ist der lebende Fisch in Natura immer weitaus imposanter - weil's eben fightet!
> 
> Bachforellen können so groß wie Seeforellen werden, 35Pfder sind schon gemeldet worden, das ist noch ein gut bischen mehr.
> ...



Hui, vielen Dank für die Info.
Wieder was gelernt#6


----------



## bacalo (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ist eigentlich eine
> 
> *Mehrforelle!*


 


|rolleyes knapp über´n Mindestmaß.


Respekt - Klasse Trutta!!


bacalo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ist eigentlich eine
> 
> *Mehrforelle!*


Aus der Steyrmühl?!? |rolleyes
Eher nicht!

Wenn dann wohl ne Seeforelle...


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Also ich kann mir irgendwie icht helfen aber für mich sieht das aus wie eine ReFo #c#c kP warum aber ich sehe da keinen Ansatz einer BaFo

Nichtsdestotrotz Petri zu dem Brummer :m


----------



## Chris2 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aus der Steyrmühl?!? |rolleyes
> Eher nicht!
> 
> Wenn dann wohl ne Seeforelle...



ich glaub es is nen Karpfen den se umlackiert haben


----------



## jurner2000 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Das Teil sieht eher aus wie ein aufgeblasener Gummifisch. Was für die Kiddies zum rumplantschen im Pool.


----------



## ForellenMike (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aus der Steyrmühl?!? |rolleyes
> Eher nicht! ...


Da ich beim Wasserpatscher ziemlich sicher bin, dass hier nicht Meer dahintersteckt, muss ich ihm schmunzelnd zustimmen: ganz klar eine MeHrforelle!  ;-)


----------



## Nordangler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Schönes Ding. Glückwunsch an den Fänger.

Sven


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



ForellenMike schrieb:


> Da ich beim Wasserpatscher ziemlich sicher bin, dass hier nicht Meer dahintersteckt, muss ich ihm schmunzelnd zustimmen: ganz klar eine MeHrforelle!  ;-)



Autschn... #q


----------



## Der Wobbler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Was für ein "Büffel"|bigeyes ! Petri, zu diesem "Forellchen" !!!|rolleyes
Ich geh jetzt zur Tanke und hole mir auch eine Forelle zum aufblasen - ähhh, da gibts ja nur Delphine !
Sieht aus, als ob er alle Fische die er gefangen hat, ausgestopft an der Wand hängen hat - was iss da teurer das Hobby oder das preparieren lassen ?#c


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

@Wobbler,Das auf dem Bild ist nicht der Fänger sondern der Präparator und die Fische an
der Wand sind sicher Auftragsarbeiten,b.z.w. Schaustücke.Unwahrscheinlich das er sie alle
selbst gefangen hat!
Ich finde die Forelle auch riesig!Leider fehlt in der Pressemeldung die Gewichtsangabe und
die Länge des Fisches,es ist ja nur die Rede von der Schnurklasse.
Also eine reine Werbemaßnahme des Präparators!

Taxidermist


----------



## gismowolf (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Hier ein Foto der Rekordbachforelle aus der Traun aus dem Jahr 2003 (13,65 kg,Länge 95cm), die jetzt in der Forstverwaltung des Stiftes Lambach an der Wand hängt.Beide Fische sehen nach der Behandlung beim gleichen Präparator auch ziemlich gleich aufgeblasen und gleich gefärbt aus.


----------



## peitscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

herzlichen glückwunsch für diesen prachtkerl!!!


----------



## Der Wobbler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Wobbler,Das auf dem Bild ist nicht der Fänger sondern der Präparator und die Fische an
> der Wand sind sicher Auftragsarbeiten,b.z.w. Schaustücke.Unwahrscheinlich das er sie alle
> selbst gefangen hat!
> Ich finde die Forelle auch riesig!Leider fehlt in der Pressemeldung die Gewichtsangabe und
> ...


|bigeyes Danke für die Info !


----------



## Der Bammel (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Ich würde viel dafür geben, dass Gesicht des Fängers beim ersten "Auftauchen" zu sehen.... .


----------



## >Paparazzi< (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Höllle,
Echt. Meine größte war ne 6kg Forelle aus nem see.
Das war der 9.12.07 ist garnichtmal so lange her.

Rute bis 30g WG,
Blinker (Gold) mit großem Drilling
und Mono schnur.


----------



## Laubi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

Laut Blinker war die Bachforelle 106 cm lang und 16,5 kg schwer, gefangen auf einen Streamer.

Im Gegensatz zum Originalfoto der Forelle sieht das Präparat echt sch.... aus, überhaupt nicht gelungen - der Präparator wollte sie wohl größer aus sehen lassen, als sie in Wirklichkeit ist (vor allem in der Breite).

Tja, Fotos sind eben doch besser als solche (teuren)Schmutzfänger an der Wand


----------



## MefoProf (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



Laubi schrieb:


> Laut Blinker war die Bachforelle 106 cm lang und 16,5 kg schwer, gefangen auf einen Streamer.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Originalfoto der Forelle sieht das Präparat echt sch.... aus, überhaupt nicht gelungen - der Präparator wollte sie wohl größer aus sehen lassen, als sie in Wirklichkeit ist (vor allem in der Breite).
> 
> Tja, Fotos sind eben doch besser als solche (teuren)Schmutzfänger an der Wand




Egal ob 95 cm und 13 kg oder 105 cm und 16,5 kg. Wenn das so stimmt, hat der Fisch lebend auch eher Proportionen wie ein Karpfen gehabt, als eine Forelle. :q


----------



## Laubi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Egal ob 95 cm und 13 kg oder 105 cm und 16,5 kg. Wenn das so stimmt, hat der Fisch lebend auch eher Proportionen wie ein Karpfen gehabt, als eine Forelle. :q


Keine Ahnung wie bei Dir die Karpfen aussehen. 

Hier mal ein Link zur Rekordforelle in "Natura".
http://www.raubfisch.de/454,873/


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

schade das er nicht nochmehr fotos von seinem fang eingestellt hat.der bericht is aber auch ma gut,da glaubt man jedes wort bei so nem fisch.
spitzen teil #6


----------



## lausi97 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir irgendwie icht helfen aber für mich sieht das aus wie eine ReFo #c#c kP warum aber ich sehe da keinen Ansatz einer BaFo
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz Petri zu dem Brummer :m


 

Hallöchen wenn du genau hinschaust siehste die redpoints mit weißer umrandung und den gelblichen streifen über den flossen.
hab auch erst an refo gedacht,beim 2guck aber gesehen.

wow glückwunsch dem Fänger so`n Fisch fängt MANN nich alle tage,keine frage.


----------



## magic feeder (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bachforellenrekord*

ein absoluter wahnsinns fisch...wenns da mal kein fettes petri heil für gibt


----------

